# Low dose Finisteride to combat Hairloss



## brodus (Apr 22, 2011)

What would be considered a low-dose of Finisteride that one could take on cycle to combat hairloss but NOT have the negative sexual side effects?


----------



## brodus (Apr 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## G3 (Apr 24, 2011)

Brodus, the only dose I ever saw for hair loss is 1 mg daily. 5 mg daily for prostate problems.


----------



## brodus (Apr 24, 2011)

yeah, that still seems high if you don't take Fin on the regular but are only using it to combat hairloss on cycle.

Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## prop01 (Apr 27, 2011)

1 mg is the standard dose . While on cycle some take more . You have to experiment to see what works for you . Off cycle I take one half mg. a day . I am still working on what to take while on gear since I lost a lot of hair last cycle .. but was able to fill back in with a long layoff . If taking Test , you should not have a negative sexual side effect .


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2011)

when on i used to use 2.5mg ed 
it worked for me


----------



## brodus (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool, thanks.  So somewhere in-between 1 and 2.5 mg/ED.

I'm running H-Drol, so not sure how much...


----------

